# Rescued my childhood Sears bike....model??



## ncguitarslinger

Resurrected my childhood bike to take to the beach house last week. It's gotta be early 60's..... Just wondering what Sears model this is?


----------



## partsguy

Sear Spaceliner. Does it have the kickback 2-speed?

It was equipped with a battery-operated horn and light in the tank. If you get serial number, I MIGHT could tell you the year. But they built the Spaceliner from about 1959-1967. First, JC Higgins built them, then they changed their name to Murray and Murray built them.

The Spaceliner was the top of the line model back then.


----------



## ncguitarslinger

classicfan1 said:


> Sear Spaceliner. Does it have the kickback 2-speed?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks classic....does not have the 2 speed, but I'll get the s# the next time I go to the beach.  Wouldn't mind knowing the acutal year just for conversation purposes.   Did some searching on this & knew it was probably a Spaceliner....but it had Flightliner charateristics too....out of all I could look up, I never saw a 4 bar frame...that was confusing me on the model.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Classicfan is close on this, but not quite there. JC Higgins was Sears' sporting goods brand name, and they used it on bikes from '46-'62, with a few '63s and leftovers after that. The Flightliner model debuted in 1958, and featured a cantilever frame with twin top tubes. The Spaceliner arrived in 64, and was unique because the second tubes continued all the way to the rear dropouts. They also had their own tanks and chainring hub caps. The ladies' deluxe Flightliner frame was also built this way, and stayed the same as a Spaceliner. The standard ladies' model had typical top tubes that end at the seat tube. Murray was the factory that built these two bikes for Sears. There were other basic cruisers built by Huffy and Westfield, and touring bikes imported from Europe. It's all pretty confusing! Also factor in that there were Murray and Western Flyer versions of the Spaceliner, with different names.


----------



## ncguitarslinger

Thanks Adam for the input....in '64 I would have been 11 years old, about to turn 12 in January....obviously this was a Christmas gift.....which is about the time period we are talking about....

I kinda got lost in your explanation....are you guessing Space or Flightliner?  thx


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

*Roadmaster Bicycle Frame With Shockmaster Springer Fork*

Yes it is a Spaceliner   the flightliner has a more conventional(cantilever)frame

Here is a thread with a Murray serial chart it may help with dating your bike.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?9174-Can-t-identify-bike-found-Grandma-s-HELP!/page2


----------



## partsguy

Strings, as far as I know, I have yet to see a typical Murray number on these bikes. You must find a Sears catalog-or catalogs.

www.wishbookweb.com has a few to look at.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

Yeah I'm not sure about the Sears bike I haven't looked at the serial # on my spaceliner, just found that Murray code chart and passed it on.

The catalogues are a really good call, and the 60's Sears catalogues are way easier to find than pre war ones for my Elgins.


----------



## partsguy

502=Sold by Sears

Rest of number is a catalog number.


----------



## ncguitarslinger

Hey Guys...thanks for all the help!  Yep, that's it in the '64 Sears Wishbook too...


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Like I said, confusing! Yes, your bike is absolutely a Spaceliner, and the pic strings & spokes posted is a Flightliner. You can see how the frames & tanks are different.


----------

